# when does swarm season typically start in E Central IL



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I live in East Central IL and would like to try some swarm traps this yr, when does swarm season typically begin?


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

I have few drones but quite a bit of capped drone drood in my hives so I would say it will start in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Hah I should have just called, but I had to bug you with simple questions, I tried searching for it here, but all the info is hard to wade through, I better get busy builiding a few swarm traps this weekend then huh? LOL


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have just a few drones flying but saw quite a bit of capped drone last week. The girls are building nicely so weather permiting will start grafting end of next week. I agree with Oblib - probably have a couple of weeks yet to get ready. 

Tom


----------

